# Panacur Wormer



## Gill (26 Nov 2016)

Evening Guys, 
Which website can i buy Panacur powder from without having to complete a questionnaire on the animals. As so far can't find the one I used to buy it when had hydra. 
Thanks


----------



## Gill (26 Nov 2016)

is ok found it


----------



## Nelson (26 Nov 2016)

Try this one http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-worming-...nacur-10-100ml-liquid-for-cats-and-dogs-p-175


----------



## Gill (26 Nov 2016)

Nelson said:


> Try this one http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-worming-...nacur-10-100ml-liquid-for-cats-and-dogs-p-175



Was going to buy that one, but only need a small amount, so went for the 1g packets and only 43p each. Its for my Pico with the Endlers and Heterandria Formosa in. The Endler females have visible Camallanus worms, Noticed them this evening. So will be treating and them vaccing them out with an airline. Not sure what they came in on, as The LFS deworm all fish. oh well, hopefully the females wont die. _As the offspring they are bearing have been very interesting indeed. (snakeskin patterns with Large spots and red to the edges of the finnage) _


----------



## zozo (27 Nov 2016)

Note Panacur (fenbendazol) is not realy developed for aquarium use, it desolves rather badly in water and risks of inverts dying is high.. Might want to take a look at Fluke Solve..

https://www.fish-treatment.co.uk/fluke-solve/

It is Praziquantel powder dewormer and effective against most other external parasites.. It is very safe to use even for longer periodes the recomended dosage can safely be used for 14 days treatment.. It only comes in 10 gram as smallest amount, but it can be stored indefinitely.. It was advised to me by Dr. Fiona to treat a very bad Trichodina infection on pygmaea corys.  Used it as recomended, 14 day treatment.. 80% corys survived, trichodina gone and dewormed at the same time, no lose in shrimps and snails. That's about 18 months ago, all though a few went partialy blind from the infection the little ones are still living and healthy today.


----------



## Gill (27 Nov 2016)

zozo said:


> Note Panacur (fenbendazol) is not realy developed for aquarium use, it desolves rather badly in water and risks of inverts dying is high.. Might want to take a look at Fluke Solve..
> 
> https://www.fish-treatment.co.uk/fluke-solve/
> 
> It is Praziquantel powder dewormer and effective against most other external parasites.. It is very safe to use even for longer periodes the recomended dosage can safely be used for 14 days treatment.. It only comes in 10 gram as smallest amount, but it can be stored indefinitely.. It was advised to me by Dr. Fiona to treat a very bad Trichodina infection on pygmaea corys.  Used it as recomended, 14 day treatment.. 80% corys survived, trichodina gone and dewormed at the same time, no lose in shrimps and snails. That's about 18 months ago, all though a few went partialy blind from the infection the little ones are still living and healthy today.



Thanks ZoZo, i was going to buy that one, but at nearly £30 for a bottle. Decided on Panacur.
Managed to get a video of them last night. and you can see them protruding from the anal passage on the female. _(excuse the background sound)



_
http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums...4593418_2620401796882890752_n_zpsxdgx2nd5.mp4


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Nov 2016)

For callamanus worms you need levamisole hydrochloride. The other wormers won't work.
It is sold under different names with different concentrations but pretty sure they sell it in the UK for fish use also.


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Nov 2016)

Gill said:


> Thanks ZoZo, i was going to buy that one, but at nearly £30 for a bottle. Decided on Panacur.



Fenbendazole is quite risky to use as a de-wormer in general. It is not supposed to be dosed in water, only fed via food.

Flubendazole on another hand is very safe with even small fry and is dosed in water, also better soluble but you need to get Lavamisole if you want to get rid of callamanus worms....Each de-wormer works against different types of worms. Praziquantel will not work against callamanus worms at all either....That's my advise. 

Sorry to hear about your fish being infected...It's never a pleasant experience. Fingers crossed you get rid of the stuff..


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2016)

Hi all, 





sciencefiction said:


> For callamanus worms you need levamisole hydrochloride. The other wormers won't work.


You can buy it as "Harka Verm" for caged birds. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (27 Nov 2016)

sciencefiction said:


> For callamanus worms you need levamisole hydrochloride. The other wormers won't work.
> It is sold under different names with different concentrations but pretty sure they sell it in the UK for fish use also.



Of what i have understood from my email conversations with Dr. Fiona Mcdonald it should.. But than you should do as she recomended the 14 day treatment.
That is perfectly safe with this Fluke Solve containing Praziquantel.. Most other meds available for deworming recomend a approx. 24 hour treatment and one 1 or more weeks later. Probably because they are much harsher on the invironment.. And the 14 days long mild treat will gradualy kill them over the periode of time, even the newly hadget eggs in this period.. It was the same with my Trichodina infection, praziquantel is nowhere recomended for it, in the lfs you only rather harsh 24 hour treatments comming with a number of risks.. The first med 24 hour treatment i've used, forgot its name was from Sera didn't help, the description of the recomended Colombo stuff was even more worrying. Went with Doc Fionas advice, 14 days fluke solve, long term, much milder, safer, more effective. It worked like a charme for me, all the other in alcohol deluted stuff would probably killed more than hoped for.

Anyway she's my hero..  If i ever have a problem and in doubt i drop here a line again..


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Nov 2016)

zozo said:


> Of what i have understood from my email conversations with Dr. Fiona Mcdonald it should.



Prazi does not treat callamanus worms Marcel. It's effective against tape worms, flukes and some other external parasites but not round worms such as callamanus worms.


----------



## zozo (27 Nov 2016)

Ok..  Fortunately i can not disagree, never had experience with these nasty buggers.. Hope i never will. And hope the best for Gills fish.. Always sucks needing meds in fish tanks..


----------



## Nelson (27 Nov 2016)

I've used Panacur in shrimp and fish tanks,for hydra,and never had any deaths.


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Nov 2016)

Fenbendazole has to be delivered orally to fish to work on callamanus worms or any worms. It is not water soluble. For fish that have stopped eating, it won't work and they've got the potential to re-infest the tank. I'd soak good quality garlic enhanced pellets in it ( I think the dosage is 1.14g per pound of food) and follow the general instructions, which is feed for three days exclusively, once a day, then repeat in two to three weeks.


----------



## Gill (28 Nov 2016)

Thanks for all the advise guys really helps. 
Noticed last night, it is also in the SBOHMPK bettas tank. So think it may have come in, in the live foods I Cultivate. Just dont know which one is infected so going to bin the lot and start the cultures again in the spring just to be safe_( brine shrimp, daphnia, bloodworms etc)_


----------



## dw1305 (28 Nov 2016)

Hi all, 





Gill said:


> So think it may have come in, in the live foods I Cultivate.


The intermediary host for _Camallanus_ are copepods like Cyclops, but I think that transmission in the aquarium is almost always from fish to fish. 

My experience is that a lot of cichlids that are bred in SE Asia are infected, and that it can often take ~6 weeks to show. I haven't had any experience of it, but I think that there is a similar problems with commercially produced _Betta_ and live-bearers.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (28 Nov 2016)

dw1305 said:


> You can buy it as "Harka Verm" for caged birds.


I got my last lot of "Harka Verm" from <"VioVet">. Fortunately I haven't needed any since. Apparently it doesn't have a very long shelf life as a liquid, but as a powder it stores until you need it.

I used the dosing instructions from <"Loaches On-line">. These are the workings for a 70 litre tank. 





dw1305 said:


> I'll assume it is 8% "Levamisole HCL" (if the 8% is "Levamisole" just use 2 as your multiplication factor).
> 
> You need to multiply the 70 litres by 2.36 (you are aiming for 2mg/l Levamisole, the calculation is here <"Loaches On-line: Levamisole.....">) giving you 165mg of Levamisole HCL required.
> 
> Your solution is 8% Levamisole HCl, so each gram of solution contains 80 milligrams of Levamisole HCL, so you only need just over two ml of "Harka Verm".



cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (28 Nov 2016)

dw1305 said:


> <"Loaches On-line">.





> Levamisole HCL is a safe and effective anthelmintic for use in aquariums. - Hobbyists have been using it for years now and there are few reports of negative effects - At higher dosages than recommended there have been some reports of - explosive plant growth.


 Now i wouldn't call that a particular negative effect..


----------



## Polly (29 Nov 2016)

Hi Gill, 

I've used Kusuri Wormer+ to rid my fish of Camalanus.  It worked really well.  It treats the whole tank and even treats fish that have stopped eating.

Excellent stuff and well worth the price.

http://plymouthdiscus.com/ocretail/pd/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=139


----------



## Gill (18 Dec 2016)

Sadly was not able to save any of the fish, they all succumb to the worms. 
So for the 1st time in 10 years I have no tanks in the house


----------



## sciencefiction (18 Dec 2016)

I am very sorry to hear that Gill.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Aug 2017)

Yeah, that sucks, very sorry to hear that too.


----------

